# Shift Knobs--- What do you use



## nissmo (Feb 8, 2003)

I was just wondering what shift knobs everone was using. I just got my sentra and im not really sure what looks best. So if you could include pictures that wold be great!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

picked mine up from the junkyard fo 25 cents


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I thought I had replied to this a few days ago, but I guess I didn't. LOL


Here's a pic of when I first put in my shift knob...











Here's a newer one...


----------



## nissmo (Feb 8, 2003)

Man i like your interior. looks good, where did you get your shift boot? I got one but it dosent fit around the bottom of the trim piece.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I like my Greddy shift knob.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B&M


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo GT knob. Ill get ya a pic soon.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

that looks clean samo! keep up the good work.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> where did you get your shift boot?


That's an SE-R shift boot, might have been in GXE, SE and LE's as well. I dislike them myself, dust and shit collects in them, they look like a saggy ballsac.  If I had a nicer replacement for mine I'd give you mine.  As for my shift knob, mines the stock one with all the white lettering rubbed off, probably been that way for years.

What kind of shortshifter is that you've got Samo?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *that looks clean samo! keep up the good work. *


Thank ya  .



toolapcfan said:


> *What kind of shortshifter is that you've got Samo?*


An inch and a half sawed off the stock shifter  .

That pic still has my crappy old seats! And my crappy old sunglasses!


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Well, my wife's 92 XE has the stock shift knob, but I use this one on my 88 S12:










It's an Ichibahn Grip-series, the boot is Ichibahn as well. The orange matches the gauges, which are orange on black.


----------



## nissmo (Feb 8, 2003)

tru, where can I find some of these shift boots?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, there is the SE-R one, black leather, that you can get at the dealership. MOMO also makes them, as well as a massive number of other manufacturers. Most are fairly universal. You should be able to get a shift boot at your local rice shop.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *That's an SE-R shift boot, might have been in GXE, SE and LE's as well. *


WRONG!!!!!! BOH!!!

That's NOT an SE-R Shift boot... SE-R's didn't get fake red leather boots. LOL.

It's just a generic one I got at Pep Boys.

Yeah, it's a bitch to get it on, but it CAN be done, just keep trying.


----------



## nissmo (Feb 8, 2003)

lol


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> That's NOT an SE-R Shift boot... SE-R's didn't get fake red leather boots. LOL


They also didn't come with red painted trim, a super street mag for floor mat and a corny Nismo sticker on the ashtray either.  I figured you'd painted an SE-R shift boot when you painted the rest of your trim. It looks identical to an SE-R shift boot.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hahaha. Isn't the only thing Super Rice magazine is good for is floor mats? ;-) Oh, and the Nismo thingy is actually kinda neat. It's a laquered carbon fiber emblem.


----------



## nissmo (Feb 8, 2003)

I bought one at pepboys and the fuckin thing didn't fit around the bezel tirm? Did you have that problem


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I had that problem with my Ichibahn boot, the leather was much thicker than that paper-thin stuff the original boot was made of. There was no way to get the new boot to fasten onto the trim ring like the old one. Check out the Projects page at my website for pics of how I ended up securing it.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Er... I'm too damned tired right now to try and type how I did it, so I'll try to get more detailed pics with a write up in the next couple of days...


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

I use a Maxima 25th Anniversary 5-speed knob in my SE-R. Leather with silver inset on top. Threads right on...

I'm also told that the Z32 300ZX leather knob threads on the Sentra shifters. Looks pretty good too. I plan to get one for some variety.

Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Momo short anatomico...got it for free


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

i use a sparco chrome know that the lancer evo rally team uses. its really heavy so it makes the shift throw really smooth. its kinda expensive tho. i also have that ractive carbon fiber series shift boot. the two look tight together.


----------



## nissmo (Feb 8, 2003)

Whats the best weight to use for shift knobs?? Heaver is better or what


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

how do u get stock shift knob off?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Twist.

If that doesn't work, search.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

EnKei_17 said:


> *how do u get stock shift knob off? *


Wrap the knob in a rag, get a pipe wrench, and go for it. If you don't care about the knob, screw the rag. The glue on some of the classic knobs are very strong so don't be surprised if you have a hard time.


----------



## nissmo (Feb 8, 2003)

yeah I had to cut some of mine to get it off


----------

